# Just witnessed something weird with one of my RCS



## chinamon (Jun 16, 2012)

I walk up to my tank and saw one of my RCS on his back while vigorously moving his pleopods so I thought he was molting. Then he suddenly turns back around on to his feet/legs and starts grazing but he was still acting a little odd with his movements.

Now he suddenly flipped back on to his back/side and moving his legs and pleopods again. I hope he isn't having a psychotic break or something...


----------



## chinamon (Jun 16, 2012)

i think he just died. 

it looks like he has a little bit of molted shell coming off him but he hasnt moved in the last 10-15 minutes. i guess it was death by molting.


----------



## Dman (May 1, 2012)

That has happened to be I put a shrimp in a tank he sunk to the bottom on his side then hit the ground on his back, sprung up and onto his feet and started walking, me and my brother broke out into laughter wishing we had it on video, the next day he started goin on his back and getting back up. He shortly died later that day, but I think it was a bad molt or he was in the middle on a moly while moving. Best to just take him out and make sure noone eats him


----------

